# some dummy on the bulls board proposed trade



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

now that its leaked that kiki would only be interested in a bulls swap if it were tyson chandler/7th for the 3rd.

some guy on their board seems to think that the fair version of that trade would be Tyson Chandler ( without the #7) for Nene and the 3rd pick...... shows you what thoughts tunnel vision provides.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: some dummy on the bulls board proposed trade*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> and this is why bulls fans are idiots.


"this is why"? every single one? i mean, every single bulls fan is an idiot... for that reason?

i didn't know.

:grinning:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont agree that they are all idiots but I do agree that they VASTLY over value their players. I wouldnt trade NeNe for Chandler straight up let alone throw Mello into the mix. Chandler COULD turn into a great defender, but hes very poor on offence. The Bulls fans make it sound like Chandler and Curry are going to be the best players in the league, already saying Currys the best center in the east, while Brad Miller and Z are better at the moment.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't like to paint groups of fans all with the same brush, so I wouldn't go as far as to implicate all Bulls fans here. But that was a ridiculous proposal by someone who is greatly overestimating the worth of their own player. You may love him because he wears your teams jersey, that doesn't make him a basketball god.

Despite the fact that he was only 20 years old, didn't speak any English and was on the youngest & worst team in the NBA (don't let the Cavs record fool you, that was a tank job if I ever saw one.....and they were rewarded for it :upset:.), Nene still managed to make the All-Rookie first team. 

Just think what he might be able to do once he learns to speak English, gets more talent around him (coming soon in the form of 'Melo and some UFA pickups) and gets more experience under his belt. Yikes.

I'm not guaranteeing that Nene is going to be a superstar, but physically, he's a monster and he showed me a lot more in his rookie year than I thought he would. 

The Bulls can have Chandler, the Nuggets are set at PF for a long, long time with Nene. Oh yeah, we'll go ahead and keep 'Melo too.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

some dummy on the nuggets board posted this trade: 
kobe for #3 and Nene


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: some dummy on the bulls board proposed trade*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> well this isnt the ONLY reason. your right. my bad.


I thought you were always right. :angel:


----------

